# Scoop Away Cat Litter Bucket Nest Box



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I wanted to make a nest box that anyone could make and this is what I came up with, I hope its not to small, It would work good for small breeds. I'm going to put 8 in my new loft and see how it goes. I should be self explanatory.

Materials 
3 - 3/16" push nuts from lowes
1 - 10 1/4" 3/16" rod
1 - 9 3/4" rod
1 scoop away bucket
1 blastic nest front from foys or seagels
1 plastic floor grate from foys


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have to find a way to hang them so they can be removed and washed out.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I like those bucket boxes,
how about drilling two holes on the upper back to hang the box on hooks screwed to the wall

something like this,

Project Storage

http://takeyourvitaminc.blogspot.com/search/label/storage


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Good idea. That was kinda what I was thinking but didn't know what kind of hooks to get. They would work perfect. Thanks. I just want to remove them so they can be washed and dryed out and replaced in a mater of mins. Im looking into some larger type container to make them more roomy, but use the door the same way. I thought of putting some holes in the sides for air flow but decided against it because I will be breeding in jan and it may be warmer without them. It only takes about 20 mins to make one once you have everything ready.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool. Very neat.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Put a few holes in for ventilation / fresh air you'll be glad you did. JMO


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you wanted to close them in for some reason, they would be totally closed in with no ventilation or light, with the solid fronts, like a tomb.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't pair matchups get closed in their nest boxes until they "mate up"? But in these boxes (as stated above), they would not have any light and limited breathing air, and would be hard to feed and water.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I didn't intend to lock any birds up in there. I will close the box up when I am done breeding. You can mate birds other places then put thein the loft. I am going to look into a bigger plastic box of some kind. I was just playing around trying to come up with something simple. You could take the lid parts off and put rods there for light. I think they would work for extra boxes if you find yourself short on boxes, after adding birds or something. Also if you drilled enough holes in the sides that would leave light in they could be 3/4" in diameter or bigger.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- put some holes in for ventilation on the side walls, the birds will need and thank you for them. Yours in sport -Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Nick, I might not even use them. I was just playing around with left over stuff I had on hand. I may look for a larger container to make them bigger I think with some holes they would be good for something like helmets, or smaller type pigeons.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

If your wife ever going to get modenas you will need to double that box


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

She hasn't said any more about them and I not going to bring it up. LOL


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- those boxes are fine. I would put vent holes at rear of bucket just below grating height to keep droppings dry that fall through and near top of rear wall so heat will escape. As you know pigeons give off allot of heat. Those buckets would be good for nest boxes for a smaller breed as you suggest. Great job never the less. Yours in sport- Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Nick, I am looking to find some square containers that are higher, deeper, and wider If find the right ones I may not have to cut off the doors. By the way how do you like the idea of the shed loft? The wife it totally onboard with it. I cut the door in today and put in the door jams in. Now I have to make the door, which I can do in the basement where it is warm. This is going to be a cold project.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- I think it's a great idea. You will have more room for breeding or keeping all those extra youngsters that you raise while searching for the best. I think it's great that your wife is on board. Can't wait to see the end result. I'm sure this loft like the others will have some interesting ideas. Go to it my friend and keep warm.-Nick.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Nick, I finished the door today and hope to install it tomorro if it doesn't rain. I'm getting low on cash so it may be a while till I can do some more. I do have some 2x4s and one sheet of siding that I can install. May the money gods bless my loft.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Gary, I like those nest boxes.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Mell ,I found a great plastic container at walmart that will work perfect its clear to let light and is the right size.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Nick The money gods came through. I sold 3 birds for 50 and won the 50/50 drawing at the show for 50 so 100 bucks will allow me to finish the siding on the shed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This is the new and improved nest box and I think its a winner.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Big difference between the two.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a couple more tweaks I may do to it. You can just take the lid off and clean out the inside, very easy. Clear to let in light. Plenty of airflow too. It can be lifted off the wall and stored elsewhere for the winter if you want, and can be hosed off. What do you all think?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow that looks great. Plenty of room and easy to clean, great idea.love following all your threads very impressive with your professional work and ideas


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Much better! Good light and airflow. What would you use to eliminate the slippery floor of the box?


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

definetly better than the other one.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Much better! Good light and airflow. What would you use to eliminate the slippery floor of the box?


Maybe out door carpet. Maybe have extra pieces so you could just cange them out and wash and dry them for the next time. You could just slide a piece of 1/4" plywood in there. What ever I do for the bottom I am going to put shavings in there, and replace it when needed.
It's big enough to pair birds in too. Do you think just shavings would work to keep them from slipping?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The good thing about it is you can go as big as you want just get a bigger container. I think mine was 9 dollars and some change. I think I got about about 18 bucks in it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, shavings would just slip around on the plastic floor, but 1/4 inch plywood would be great, then you can put the shavings on that. Good job!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I told you I was going to modify it. This will work great when pairing the birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's a better pic.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a good idea. That'll work.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- excellent job as usual. Like the feature that they are removable for easy cleaning. I would put wired bottom in there so droppings would fall through and walking would be sure grip for the birds. Shavings or play sand would make good cover under the wired floor for drying the droppings. Your friend-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Jay and Nick, I kinda worked out that the bigger hole will be easier for them to drink and eat through. I will end up putting some kind of grate in the bottom i'm sure. 3 more to go. I want to put 4 of them in my new loft.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

where did you source the hanging brackets and the green door panel?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

aarongreen123 said:


> where did you source the hanging brackets and the green door panel?


The doors I got from foys, and the hangers I have on hand for my taxidermist shop to hang deer heads. They come from Mckenzie taxidermy supply. I think they have a website. Or if you want I can give you the number to call to order and how much they are if you would like, but it will have to wait till I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think seagels has the doors too, one of the two places is cheeper. The pictures of the box doesn't do it justice. Its realy nice and I think it will work great I'm trying to put a cheap grate in the bottom now, so we will see what I come up with.


----------

